# Acer Aspire M7720



## @lex (17. April 2009)

Hi,
ich hab vor mir auch bald en PC zuzulegen, und hab im MediaMarkt den Acer Aspire 7720 gesehen und wollte mal Eure Meinungen zu dem Rechner hören. Hier die Daten:
-i7 920
-6GB RAM
-1TB Festplatte
-DVD-Brenner
-HD 4850 (1024 MB)
-18-in-1-Kartenleser
-10/100/1000 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte
-Tastatur+Maus
-Vista Home Premium 64bit
-24 Monate Garantie
Das ganze kostet 999 Euronen.
Noch zu der GraKa: Ab welcher Auflösung wird sie (bei Spielen wie Mirrors Edge) überfordert?
Vielen Dank für Eure Mühen.


----------



## Lordac (17. April 2009)

Hallo,

der PC ist schöecht einzuschätzen weil einige Angaben wie z.B die Leistung des Netzteiles, Mainboard, Art des Arbeitsspeichers (MHz, Latenzen)... komplett fehlen. Ebenso wäre es gut zu wissen von welchem Hersteller die jeweiligen Komponenten sind, teilweise bekommt man diese Info bei Komplett-PCs aber auch gar nicht.

Die Grafikkarte ist mir aber sofort aufgefallen, ein i7 braucht eine sehr schnelle, wenn nicht sogar ein Multi-GPU-System um sein wahres Potenzial auspielen zu können, da passt die 4850 hinten und vorne nicht dazu.

Wenn du am Komplettsystemen interessiert bist, würde ich mir die PCGH-PCs bei Alternate anschauen *klick*.

Ansonsten kannst auch schreiben was dein PC alles können muss und man stellt hier einen zusammen den du z.B. bei Hardwareversand für 20,- Euro auch zusammenbauen lassen kannst.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Sesfontain (17. April 2009)

meine <meinung ,beim MM PC lohnt sich der Kauf nicht ,die sind außerdem oft noch überteuert


----------



## @lex (17. April 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
ich werde mir dann wohl en PC selber zusammenstellen oder zusammenbauen lassen.
Der Computer wird hauptsächlich zum Spielen und für Programme wie Cinema 4d genutzt werden. Die Preisgrenze (mit OS und, wenn möglich, auch Tastatur und Maus) liegt bei ca. 1000€.
Ab welchem Preis kriegt man gute i7-PCs??


----------



## Sesfontain (17. April 2009)

ab deinem Budget ,ich zb hsbe mit auch ein sehr schnelles Spieletaugliches Ci7 System zusammengestellt ...Klick doch auf mein Signatur


----------



## @lex (17. April 2009)

Bei deiner Zusammenstellung fehlt aber noch  Betriebssystem, Tastatur und Maus. Was haltet ihr von dieser zusammenstellung?
NT reicht auch 600Watt oder?


----------



## Knexi (17. April 2009)

@lex schrieb:


> Bei deiner Zusammenstellung fehlt aber noch  Betriebssystem, Tastatur und Maus. Was haltet ihr von dieser zusammenstellung?
> NT reicht auch 600Watt oder?



Das Netzteil ist vollkommen überdimensioniert. Ich würde ein Markennetzteil (be quiet, Enermax, Corsair) mit ca 500 Watt nehmen.
Als Mainboard würde ich ein Gigabyte MA770-UD3 nehmen.


----------



## @lex (17. April 2009)

OK wird geändert.
Soll ich die gtx275 lassen oder lieber eine hd4890 nehmen?


----------



## Knexi (17. April 2009)

@lex schrieb:


> OK wird geändert.
> Soll ich die gtx275 lassen oder lieber eine hd4890 nehmen?



Sind ca gleichwertig. Einzig die 4890 lässt sich besser übertakten.


----------



## @lex (17. April 2009)

Noch was:
reicht der Boxed Kühler oder soll ich en anderen nehmen?


----------



## Knexi (17. April 2009)

@lex schrieb:


> Noch was:
> reicht der Boxed Kühler oder soll ich en anderen nehmen?



Wenn du nicht übertaktest reicht er.


----------



## feivel (17. April 2009)

ich würde nen anderen nehmen....


----------



## @lex (17. April 2009)

will net übertakten. Wenn man für unter 35€ en anderen kriegt würd ich den auch noch mitbestellen.


----------



## Knexi (17. April 2009)

@lex schrieb:


> will net übertakten. Wenn man für unter 35€ en anderen kriegt würd ich den auch noch mitbestellen.



Du kannst einen Alpenföhn Groß Clockner nehmen, du brauchst aber nicht unbedingt einer Kühler, besser mindestens 2 Gehäuselüfter (vorne rein, hinten raus) verbauen zB Scythe Slip Stream (ca 5€ je Stück). Ist außerdem günstiger als ein CPU Kühler.


----------



## @lex (17. April 2009)

Laut Hardwareversand sind im Gehäuse (Aerocool Aeroengine II) schon 2 Lüfter verbaut. Mehr gehen nicht rein.
Edit:
An der Seite kann man noch zwei Lüfter einbauen.


----------



## Knexi (17. April 2009)

@lex schrieb:


> Laut Hardwareversand sind im Gehäuse (Aerocool Aeroengine II) schon 2 Lüfter verbaut. Mehr gehen nicht rein.
> Edit:
> An der Seite kann man noch zwei Lüfter einbauen.



An der Seite ist es nicht unbedingt notwendig. Lüfter an der Seite sind oft ein Streitfall. Manche meinen es bringt nichts, da es die Luft verwirbelt, andere meinen es bringt etwas.
Meine Meinung dazu ist,  es bringt etwas aber nicht so viel wie Lüfter vorne oder hinten


----------



## @lex (17. April 2009)

Gut dann lass ich die Lüfter an der Seite weg. Ich nehm noch en Groß Clockner.


----------



## feivel (17. April 2009)

nimm den schwarzen, is etwas günstiger, und ein wenig leiser....


----------



## @lex (17. April 2009)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel den oder


----------



## feivel (17. April 2009)

ja genau, den solltest du nehmen


----------



## Knexi (17. April 2009)

@lex schrieb:


> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel den oder



Kannst nehmen, ist aber nicht notwendig.


----------



## @lex (17. April 2009)

OK dann mal neu zusammengestellt im Anhang. Macht 966,95€


----------



## @lex (17. April 2009)

könnte 50€ sparen wenn ich bei vv-Computer bestellen würde. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Shop?


----------



## @lex (21. April 2009)

Reicht eigentlich auch ein PII 920 wenn ich nicht übertakten will?


----------



## Knexi (21. April 2009)

@lex schrieb:


> Reicht eigentlich auch ein PII 920 wenn ich nicht übertakten will?



Ja, die 200MHz machen praktisch sogutwie keinen Unterschied


Die sonstige Zusammenstellung sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## @lex (25. April 2009)

Hi,
noch ne frage: reicht die hd 4890 für Spiele (battleforge/Mirrors Edge) auf nem 24" Monitor (1920*1080)?
danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## pr0hunter (25. April 2009)

Für Battleforge sollte sie perfekt geeignet sein, das Spiel unterstützt soweit ich weiß ja DX 10.1?!


----------



## @lex (25. April 2009)

ja unterstützt DX10.1
Also läft Battleforge auf einem 24" wahrscheinlich flüssig ohne dass die Grafikqualität leidet, oder?


----------

